# NEW 2006 GTO Owner



## Ralic06 (3 mo ago)

How’s it going everyone new to being a GTO owner. I have wanted one forever finally made it happen I have two questions.

1. I bought the car from a guy in California with the check engine light on and it’s due to he has straight piped the car. Its throwing it because of no cats do I only have to get a tune to have that removed for good? I live in vegas and as of now I can’t register it without passing a smog.

2. The cars A/C doesn’t work due to just needing a new condenser I’m pretty handy with cars but never worked on a GTO is it a pain in the backend to do it yourself or could I have it done in an afternoon in my garage?

thank you for anyone who can drops some knowledge on me much much appreciated!


----------

